# Chemo Induced Periphal Neuropathy



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I had chemotherapy 16 years ago and now have CIPN in my toes. It has gradually happened over the last couple of years until now the burning pain wakes me up at night. I don't notice it until I sit down or lay down.

Does anyone know if there is anything that will help other than drugs?

I have taken Tylenol occassionally, and think it helps, but would rather not take it. Any ideas on stopping the pain or reversing it?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

R-Lipoic Acid

Clear it with your doctor first. Pharmacies also have a database with drug and supplement data that they use to check for possible interactions.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Japanese knotweed is supposed to help nerves regenerate. I don't know if it would help in this case, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Are you a diabetic? Have you had your vitamin D level checked?


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for your replies.

I will check with my dr. about R-Lipoic Acid and Knotweed.

I was pre-diabetic and then insulin resistant, but have gotten my blood sugar levels down.

My dr. was the one who told me the burning pain was from my chemo, but at that time I didn't ask what to do about it as it wasn't this bad.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Ask the doctor if the myelin sheath around your nerves in your toes has deteriorated. I think they can test for that. I had a friend with diabetic neuropathy had got relief with L-lipoic acid. R-Lipoic acid is the more natural form which wasn't as available twenty years ago.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, Darren.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

A friend's husband recovered from stage 3 colon cancer thanx to two different chemo regimens, but was left with numbness in his fingers and feet.

Doctor put him on gabapentin and he has recovered enough feeling to button his own shirts, climb ladders safely, and jump on moving tractors and combines (he is a farmer).


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have Morton's Neuroma by the toes of one foot, which is similar. I have numbness and even pain, although only when pressure it applied. I should say I "had" pain. I was about to have surgery to most likely snip the nerves, when my son got me these nice isotoner slippers for my birthday. These keep my feet warm and now I have no pain and little numbness. I don't hardly walk a step without the slippers or shoes on.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

My BIL has been suffering debilitating chemo induced neuropathy due to the need for such heavy doses to save him. I have sent him each of the new pieces of information you all have posted and he will be calling his doc soon with the whole lot of them. He is stuck on heavy morphine in the AM or else he can't walk. 

Thanks to all who have posted.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just saying. Montel Williams was on Dr. Oz. Montel has MS. Said, cannibus oil cured his neuropathy.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cbd oil made from industrial hemp is legal everywhere, could maybe try that. It can be ordered online


----------

